# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Ouch!

## BOUNCER

http://www.big-boys.com/articles/breakleg.html

----------


## craneboy

not working for me, my comp is weak

----------


## Rob

showed that vid for a class presentation..was great

----------


## dingobite

that vids about 4 or more years old cool nothing the less.

----------


## 1morerep

i train in muay thai and i've never seen that. OOOOOUUUUUCCCCCHHHHHH!

----------


## justin2305

ive seen that bf big time ouch that prolly took for ever to heal back to normal leg bone broke totally in half man that sucks

----------


## bor

[email protected]

----------


## tiny51

i had my shin tackled in a game and the guys helmet went completly threw my leg snaped bolth bones and it was the worst pain ever, its been 3 years and still healing. i bet for that guy itll be a while to heal

----------


## phwSSJ

Looks like he diddnt feel it till he fell down.

----------

